# Over enthusiastic kitten and terrified child



## shybutterflygirl (May 13, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not posting too much.

I am trying to figure out what to do regarding both cat and child. Ciaran had been at my home with us since he was 2 days old. Then when he was 3 months old he went to live with someone else. I got him back in March (6 months old) when they couldn't/didn't want him anymore. (My girlfriend was supposed to take him but then the place she moved into said she couldn't have him after they said she could so he was living with her mom and sister.) My daughter has been afraid of him since he could walk. He's always been a spastic, rambunctious kitten (maybe because he was an only kitten, he was forever "attacking" his mother) and he isn't mellowing out at all. (He is still a kitten.) 

However, her fear of him has increased big time. He's very jumpy, explosive, and to me, seems like he has no impulse control. I have to say I don't really care for being poked by Mr. Spastic Pants.  He isn't gentle at all. 

So, I don't know how to get the relationship better between the two of them. Having positive interactions are sparse and don't go very well. My place isn't that big and short of having him permanently confined to one room doesn't seem like a very nice thing to do. (It's the way it is now because of both my daughter and Muirnin, still doing the introduction thing.)

Got any advice?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The fact that he was an only kitten explains a lot. He wasn't properly socialized to control his bite and claws, since he missed out on all that rambunctious play with littermates from time of 6 to 12 wks. of age where they really rough house and wrestle. For whatever reason, his mom (Muirnin) didn't discipline him well. Some queens once the kitties are weaned don't really want to bother with their kittens and will avoid their play because they are all about biting and scratching when they're young. 

It's not impossible but it _is_ harder to teach him better manners now. #1 rule is not letting him getting away with anything. If he's biting, give him a "time-out" either in another room, dog crate, or carrier. Five to ten minutes is probably long enough. If he starts biting again after you let him out, distract him with a toy. When he playing with it or behaving well, do give him lots of "Good boy!". If he starts biting instead of playing with a toy, back into time-out he goes. You will have to be very consistent and not slip up or give in to try and get through to him, that he gets praised (and sometimes treats) for being a good boy, but biting or claws out he is going to get ignored. It may take him a while to figure this out, but keep at it. Remember he's going thro this bratty stage now, so you'll need some patience for several months at least.

imo, this thread should have been a continuation of your previous one I think rather than a new one, as it's still dealing with the same problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## muddy.paws (May 22, 2011)

From my experience, usually it's the other way around. Maybe ask your vet if they could put him on some meds that would calm him down and mellow him out. Perhaps he has too much energy. I would get a laser light and let him chase it around for an hour or two, it might make him tired.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I don't think you should medicate him, he's just a kitten being a kitten! He doesn't need meds he needs training and exercise!

Check out my thread on teaching cats good manners for some good ways to deal with his naughty-ness.

I would highly siggest doing something fun with him, maybe start clicker training! I bet he'd love the brain-work part, and you could get your daughter involved depending on her age ect.

I agree with catloverami that timeouts are a good idea, but for a kitten his age 5-10 minutes is way too long! He'd forget why he got put in the carrier in the first place. Stick to less than 3 minutes to begin with, and always have something ready to keep him busy when he comes out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

librarychick said:


> I don't think you should medicate him, he's just a kitten being a kitten! He doesn't need meds he needs training and exercise.


Agreed.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

+1 on laser pointer idea. All energetic cats go nuts for them, and even a very young kid can use it to play with the cat. Just be sure to get a very low power one, the best selling ones on Amazon are strong enough to damage eyes. You want under 30 watts, especially if you want to let the child use it. 

Kitten sounds totally typical, thats what they do. Stage doesnt last that long -- 3 months from now you might have a 50+% reduction in crazy-level play time. Never play rough with the kitten, play with the kitten with toys to tire it, and I dont know what else you can do but wait. 

Last resort, I suppose you could give the child a squirt gun. Kitten will learn to run from the toddler pretty quick -- 90% hate getting squirted.


----------

